# looking for a place to crash/squat in mich or ohio



## metalsquatter (Oct 23, 2009)

does anyone know of any squats or couches in mich or ohio i plan on leaveing tommorow i have a friend going up north and he said he would drop me off in mich ohio or kentucky so i was wondering if anyone knew of ne places to crash in that area


----------



## WindWalker1970 (Oct 25, 2009)

I don't know of any, but as many plant closings that has heppened in the last 2-3 years and people moving out of the area, there should be plenty of places to crash in OH and MI.


----------



## mikey mayhem (Oct 31, 2009)

what part of ohio? i might have a place for you oin cincy.


----------



## metalsquatter (Nov 3, 2009)

im goin to any part of ohio just wanting to get up north asap and it would be awesome if u could find me a place to crash


----------



## metalsquatter (Nov 13, 2009)

anywhere in ohio would be nice im in delaware right now sleeping behind a school it sucks i get drunk and woke by a schoolbell


----------



## finn (Nov 14, 2009)

Given that no one here seems to know anything about you, I'd be surprised if you get much offers, given how secretive and nontalkative you are.


----------



## metalsquatter (Nov 17, 2009)

hey now noone even asked nething about me how does that make me secretive i have no secrets just lookin for a place to sleep


----------



## finn (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh, so you think this is like a couchsurfering site for squats? I guess you're not secretive, just not very bright then.


----------



## Pretzel (Nov 18, 2009)

metalsquatter said:


> hey now noone even asked nething about me how does that make me secretive i have no secrets just lookin for a place to sleep



I know a place you could go in detroit mail me if ya wanna


----------



## Rstank (Nov 23, 2009)

if you have a good sleeping bag just climb to a roof top and crash out there....easy enough


----------



## Apples (Nov 23, 2009)

Delaware Ohio, or Delaware the state?


----------



## metalsquatter (Nov 24, 2009)

im in delaware ohio im goin to cleveland then from there who knows im just ejoying life to the fullest goin to shows and everything


----------

